# 37-38-39?? Hawthorne Twin Bar 5 Bar Curved Second Bar - Meet you at the bar



## kingfish254 (Nov 17, 2013)

I've got this Hawthorne coming my way.  From searching around, it looks like it is either made by Monark, Snyder, or CWC?
I guess it was called a Twin Bar in the catalogs, but many people refer to them as 5 bars now.  This one has the curved second bar.
What else can you guys tell me from these photos?
Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's a bad pic of mine. I have since picked up the correct carrier and seat.


----------



## kingfish254 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice work on that one Mike!  Looks like the same frame as mine. Do you know how to tell if mine is Monark, Snyder, or CWC built?


----------



## kingfish254 (Nov 17, 2013)

I found some good info on this thread.  I still don't know how to tell the difference between the Monark, CWC, or Snyder built ones though.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?18707-5-bar-hawthorne&highlight=hawthorne+twin


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2013)

Floating bottom bracket if the easiest telltale sign. Here's catalog pic of this model...


----------



## jpromo (Nov 17, 2013)

These bikes are pretty unfamiliar territory for me, but the construction looks classic Snyder. The lug attaching the middle bar at the seat tube, then the volcano joint from the seat tube to the BB.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2013)

This particular model is Monark built. Floating BB,lugged frame and 1/2" teardrop chainring are characteristic of this type frame. There is a Snyder built frame that is similar, but does not share any of these things.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2013)

Updated pic with carrier and dropstand installed.


----------



## kingfish254 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the additional info and pic Mike.

Here is what the bike that this frame is from looked like a few owners ago.


----------



## Bicycle Peddler (Nov 18, 2013)

Too bad it got parted but good luck finding the parts to put it back together!


----------



## kingfish254 (Nov 18, 2013)

Bicycle Peddler said:


> Too bad it got parted but good luck finding the parts to put it back together!




It is a shame it got parted out.  I am more of a rat rodder than a restorer, so I'm not worried about finding the correct parts to put it back to original.  Instead, I'll put my own touch with other parts and paint that flow with the frame.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2013)

What I've learned about these is really just from trying to find out as much as I could about the "Superframe" Five Bars. These are kind of a strange bird because these were made by different manufacturers to be sold through Wards. I don't remember if '38 or '39 was the first year for the Monark built bikes but as you can see by the ad that Mike sent tHE first year has the rare faux 'toolbox' Troxel whereas I believe the following years had a standard Troxel M1. The pie crust guard is the other hard part. The rest is pretty much standard pre-war fare to include the McCauley rack. I just noticed you're from Savannah. I was thinking of doing a day trip and just cruising the squares on one of my classics. This would also make for some great photo ops as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## kingfish254 (Nov 18, 2013)

Fregman, let me know when you decide to head over to Savannah. I live in the heart of the downtown and would enjoy riding around the squares with you on one of my rat builds.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Or I could always bring my rat bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## kingfish254 (Nov 18, 2013)

That would be cool too.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2013)

I just picked up tha correct chainring/guard for my bike. Looks like you can too...

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?49994-Hard-to-find-parts







I think this is the actual crankset off your bike


----------



## kingfish254 (Nov 20, 2013)

I think that is the one that came from this exact bike, but I can't justify paying more for the chainring than I did for the frame.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2013)

The one Mike just scored for $150 was the cheapest I've seen one go for so far. You could always make an offer. These aren't real easy to come by. V/r Shawn


----------



## kingfish254 (Nov 20, 2013)

I actually enjoy the freedom of a blank canvas without worrying about finding the correct part for this or that.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2013)

kingfish254 said:


> I actually enjoy the freedom of a blank canvas without worrying about finding the correct part for this or that.




You could always put one of those nouveau style McCauley guards on it which would look pretty cool. V/r Shawn


----------



## kingfish254 (Nov 20, 2013)

That would look pretty nice with this frame.


----------



## kingfish254 (Aug 7, 2014)

*starsNbars - Red White and Rust - Finished my Rat Build on this bike.*

Well I finished my Rat Rod Bikes Build Off entry "starsNbars" (Red White and Rust) with this frame. My build this year was a 1938 Monark Built Hawthorne Twin Bar (5 Bar) frame. The 5 bars of the frame are what inspired the "BARS" part of the build name. 


Finished Photo Gallery - http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index....red-white-and-rust-finished-pics-video.85683/
Build Thread -  http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/in...ar-5-bar-☠-red-white-and-rust-finished.83243/
Walk around video at the Savannah Railroad Museum and Roundhouse
[video=youtube;GpnGdQKcXlA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpnGdQKcXlA[/video]

The "STARS" part of the build started with the starsNbars rust and polished rust pattern that I wire wheeled onto the 1930s longspring saddle 





Then I mimicked this starsNbars pattern with paint on the JC Girvins Beehive Springer forks I made





Here are some more photos of the finished bike taken around Historic Savannah, Georgia .  Hope you enjoy the bike and my city.




























There are some incredible builds this year. You can see a finished gallery of them here - http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/in...ial-rrb-build-off-9-finished-bike-list.85067/


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Cool build and nice pics. I especially like the night shot at Forsyth Park. V/r Shawn


----------



## kingfish254 (Aug 8, 2014)

*Thanks*



Freqman1 said:


> Cool build and nice pics. I especially like the night shot at Forsyth Park. V/r Shawn




Thanks Shawn. I love the way this bike rides with the fat BOAs and the Girvin fork.


----------



## M & M cycle (Aug 8, 2014)

*nice bike*

great job!! I see fordsnakes bike there as well, you guys are both very talented


----------



## kingfish254 (Aug 8, 2014)

*Thanks*



skiptoothdaddy said:


> great job!! I see fordsnakes bike there as well, you guys are both very talented




Yes, he built another wicked bike this year. I am actually going to be in his neck of the woods next week and we plan to meet up for a beer and talk bikes.


----------



## kingfish254 (Aug 8, 2014)

*More Details*

Here are some detail shots

I used the nose from a banana seat pan as the bracket for the Higgins beehive.




I made the starsNbars headlight by cutting the back glass from a sealed beam and LEDizing it. Then I painted the star shape on the lense and used opaque red plastic and white mylar to give the starsNbars look to the head light







I used a jeweled glass tag light shroud to make my tail light










I made a gangway-esque horn from a Royce Union horn and a broken water can spout from my wife.  I also made it so that it is actuated by the brake lever.




I loved the crackled and beat up patina of the red house paint that the frame had been painted with ages ago. It fit right in with the Red White and Rust theme that I planned once I decided on the crème 3.45" BOA-G fat tires. I decided the do my stripes with masking tape because it matched the color and patina look I wanted. The only stripes I wanted were inside the two sets of twin tubes to give them distinction and definition and make them more noticeable. Once I was done with the striping and decals, I coated the entire frame with boiled linseed oil.







I used an Iverson muscle bike stick shifter for my Worksman heavy duty wheelset


----------

